# canning pickled eggs?



## mamagoose (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi all, We were up at Lehman's Hardware last week and they had canned quarts of mustard pickle eggs. 

The National Center for Home Food Preservation | How Do I? Pickle states that there are no home canning instructions for pickled eggs and there aren't in my ball book. 

Grandma had jars of beet pickled eggs on the shelf, which I assume she actually canned. Does anyone here can pickled eggs?

mamagoose


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

Eh? There are directions and several recipes right at the end of the link you posted. 

Note that it's not really a recommended process. It's rare, but there have been cases of botulism poisoning from pickled eggs. It's because the yolks don't get acidic enough. 

Also, eggs tend to get rubbery the longer the sit in the brine solution, so that's one of the reasons they recommend eating them within a few months of making.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

I can them but do not leave them setting on the shelf ever, as soon as they are cooled they are stored in the fridge. I usually try to do a run of 7 quarts when I can save enough eggs.
Nancy


----------



## mamagoose (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks, sure I can find recipes, but no canning instructions. I'll figure something out as to the timing and store in the frig then to be safe.


----------



## mamagoose (Nov 28, 2003)

Another thought, maybe bantam eggs would do well.


----------

